# Udev blocks device-mapper / Raid 1 [gentoo hardened][solved]

## Inimi

Hi,

I past the hole day by searching a solution how to set up a raid 1 with gentoo hardened and a 2.6 kernel.

I have a Promise 20276 on a ASUS P4B533. The disks are merged to an array through the FastTrak BIOS.

My Gentoo LiveCD 2006.1 was not able at all to detect the raid. A KNOPPIX helped me to partition the raid but afterwards, when I have installed a 2.6 Kernel I can't find the raid.

Device-mapper in the kernel is active and he also trys to find the raid. I have a node /dev/md0 but I can't open it with fdisk neither make a filesystem on it.

I can-t merge device-mapper nor mdraid because they are blocked from udev.

I read the Howtos in the Wiki but they didn't help at all.

Somebody could help me with this please ?

Thanks

GüntherLast edited by Inimi on Mon Feb 18, 2008 8:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

Please give us the error message with the block.

From what you have written so far, it could help to update udev - try emerge -1 udev.

----------

## Inimi

Thanks I'll try it, but I could reach the machine as early as monday. But I didn't thought on that. Thank you!!

I think the block error was something about sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.22-r5 is blocker by sys-fs/udev-112.

I'll post the exact message on Monday.

After I merged the device-mapper, are there any chances that it would be working afterwards?

Or have I do something like device node creation etc. like described in the Wiki?

----------

## drescherjm

I had similar blocks, yesturday. Basically the way I solved that is to emerge intermediate versions of udev and device-mapper that did not block each other the the upgrade to the latest did not block.

----------

## Clad in Sky

I had this problem, too (but not with gentoo-hardened). I just emerged device-mapper. After that the block was gone.

----------

## Inimi

Thanks for your replys.

It was the very old udev version which has blocked device-mapper

----------

